# Anyone found a good full coverage MMU w/o bismuth?



## DylanAngel2001 (Jan 13, 2009)

I feel like I've tried a dozen MMUs and I can't find one with good coverage like I can get from liquid foundations.  I've tried EM, Monave, Jlynn, Silk Naturals, Alima, etc.  I keep hitting brick walls in regards to coverage and lasting power.  Can I get some recs?  Thank you!


----------



## concertina (Jan 13, 2009)

Buff'd!! Buff'd Cosmetics, All-Natural Mineral Cosmetics

They're out of Canada, have 3 foundation finishes, you can order incredibly inexpensive samples before investing in a larger size, and NO BISMUTH!!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DylanAngel2001* 

 
_I feel like I've tried a dozen MMUs and I can't find one with good coverage like I can get from liquid foundations.  I've tried EM, Monave, Jlynn, Silk Naturals, Alima, etc.  I keep hitting brick walls in regards to coverage and lasting power.  Can I get some recs?  Thank you!_

 
i dont think youre going to get the same coverage as liquid foundation with any MMU. its just the nature of the product. that being said, have you tried all of the different EM finishes?


----------



## DylanAngel2001 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've tried the original one and the intensive one.  Thanks!


----------



## arielle123 (Jan 16, 2009)

Meow flawless feline and lauress ethereal are my faves for full coverage MMU. I'd highly recommend them. They come in a wide range of colors too so it's easy to find a match. Both companies are great with helping you find a color too. You can send them a pick if you're having trouble finding a color.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm also a fan of Lauress foundations.  Their colour range is wonderful, and although I prefer the sheer to medium coverage formulas (Minimalist or Elemental) I think their full coverage (Ethereal) is excellent as well.  Definitely worth sampling if you are looking for full coverage.


----------



## marikat (Jan 16, 2009)

Lily Lolo, they're the best!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 18, 2009)

Everyday Minerals, and Fyrinnae maybe?


----------



## widdershins (Jan 18, 2009)

I second Meow! I have tried so many different mineral makeups, and I just coming back to Meow. (Mineral Makeup by Meow Cosmetics)


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 30, 2009)

i like the mmu coastal scents has, and the coverage is way better than others i've tried. i just use the foundation as concealer on any red spots, and it works quite well for me.


----------



## JoyC (Feb 3, 2009)

try EDM pressed foundations! those are super intense dense coverage~ I love it so much! but the shade range is not as wide as their regular line though~


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JoyC* 

 
_try EDM pressed foundations! those are super intense dense coverage~ I love it so much! but the shade range is not as wide as their regular line though~_

 
I'm close to your color, could you share your shade in EDM's pressed foundation? I've been interested in this one for a long time!


----------



## dopalives (Jun 7, 2010)

My vote goes to Mineral Hygienics.  Great lasting power, no bismuth, fantastic customer service, and great color range.  

I won't use any other mineral makeup.

Natural Mineral Makeup, Mineral Makeup by Mineral Hygienics, 100% Pure Minerals

Hope this helps.

Oh, and they have a 60 day money back guarantee, one of the best in the business.


----------



## shatteredshards (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopalives* 

 
_My vote goes to Mineral Hygienics.  Great lasting power, no bismuth, fantastic customer service, and great color range.  

I won't use any other mineral makeup._

 

No, just no.

 Quote:

 *Mineral Hygienics is the most natural cosmetic a woman can  wear. They are loose powders formulated from crushed minerals extracted  from the Earth with no fillers added.*

Does not contain harmful chemical additives, harsh dyes, or man-made  fragrances – thus limiting the risk for skin allergies 
Completely free of irritants such as talc, bismuth oxychloride,  dyes, parabens, mineral oil, salicylates, carmine, synthetic fragrances,  methylparaben, petro-chemicals, and many other questionable chemicals  commonly found in other make-up 
 
 
 Quote:

 *Blush:*

Mica 
Iron Oxides 
May Contain: Prussian Blue 
May Contain: Titanium Dioxide 
*Eye Shadow:*

Titanium Dioxide 
Iron Oxides 
Mica 
May Contain: Kaolin Clay 
May Contain: Prussian Blue 
*Brows:*

Titanium Dioxide 
Iron Oxides 
Mica 
May Contain: Kaolin Clay 
May Contain: Prussian Blue 
*Ultimate Volume Mascara:* 
Water, Acrylates Copolymer, Beeswax, Butylene Glycol, C18-36 Acid  Triglyceride, Polybutene, Copernicia Cerifera(Carnauba) Wax, Cetearyl  Alcohol, Glyceryl Stearate, PEG-100 Stearate, PVP, Propylene Glycol  Dicaprylate/Dicaprate, Silica, Dicetyl Phosphate, Panthenol (PRO Vit.  B5), Sericin, Xanthan Gum, Ceteth-10 Phosphate, Aminomethyl Propanol,  Gossypium Herbaceum (Cotton) Seed Oil, BHT, Sodium Dehydroacetate,  Nylon-6, Capryl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, Potassium Sorbate, Hexylene  Glycol.      

*Mineral Pure Lips:* 
Ricinus Communis(Castor) Seed Oil, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride,  Lanolin, Euphorbia Cerifera(Candelilla) Wax, Lanolin Oil, Mineral Oil,  Copernicia Cerifera(Carnauba) Wax, Ozokerite, Ceresin, Tocopheryl  Acetate (Vit. E), BHT.        

*Automatic Lip Liner* 
Cyclmethicone, Beeswax, Oryza Sativa (Rice), Arachidyl Behenate, Disteardimonium Hectorite,Microcrystalline Wax, Dimethiconol, Mineral  Oil, Tocopheryl Acetat (vitamin E), Aloe Barbadensis Flower  Extract,  Simmondsia Chinensis (jojoba) Seed Oil, Methyparaben, Propylparaben, BHT          

*Automatic Eye Liner* 
Cyclmethicone, Beeswax, Arachidyl Behenate, Microcrystalline Wax (Cera  Microcrystallina), Quarternium -18 Hectorite, Mineral Oil, Propylene  Carbonate, Tocopheryl Acetat(Vitamin E), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract,  Simmondsia Chinensis (jojoba) Seed Oil,Methyparaben, Propylparaben, BHT,     

*Automatic Brow Liner* 
Hydrogenated Cottonseed Oil, Mineral Oil, Ceresin, Ricinus Communis Seed  Oil, Hydrogenated Palm Kernal Glycerides, Cera Microcrystallina,  Hydrogenated Palm Glycerides, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, BHT,     

*Slim Eye Pencil* 
Hydrogenated Palm Kernal Glycerides, Rhus Succedanea Fruit Wax, Calcium  Stearate, Mineral Oil, Quarternium-18 Bentonite, Cetyle Palmitate,  Hydrogenated Vegetable Glycerides, Tristearin, Methylparaben,  Propylparaben, BHT    

*Brow Gel* 
Water, Propylene Glycol, Carbomer, Triethanolamine, PVP, Phenoxyethanol,  chlorphenesin, Sorbic Acid, Tetrasodium EDTA  
 
*

Prussian Blue:* aka ferric ferrocyanide, a synthetic colorant.

*Acrylates Copolymer:* aka styrene, a liquid plastic.

*Sericin:* - a silkworm secretion. Yet they list carmine, which comes from a beetle, as a chemical.

*Nylon-6:* yep, nylon. Trademark name is Perlon.

*Mineral oil:* petrochemical (the liquid form of petroleum jelly).

*Ozokerite:* aka paraffin, a petrochemical.

*Ceresin:* bleached and purified ozokerite.

*Cyclmethicone:* a misspelling of *cyclomethicone*, which is a silicone oil.

*Dimethiconol:* another silicone.

*Quarternium -18 Hectorite:* a misspelling of *quaternium -18 hectorite*.

*Methyparaben:* a misspelling of *methylparaben*.

*Quarternium-18 Bentonite:* a misspelling of *quaternium-18 bentonite*.

*Cetyle Palmitate:* a misspelling of *cetyl palmitate*.

*Carbomer:* a generic name for synthetic polymer of acrylic acid. Acrylic acid is made from propane, which, in turn, is a byproduct of gasolene production, making it a petrochemical.

*PVP:* this can actually be two different things -
     1. polyvinylpyrrolidone, a water-soluble polymer, or
     2. poly-4-vinylphenol, *a plastic

**chlorphenesin:* a muscle relaxant with mild antifungal properties, known to cause allergic contact sensitivity through skin contact.


Not to mention that all these misspellings are mislabeled ingredients, and thus are against the law.


----------



## dopalives (Jun 8, 2010)

The OP was asking about foundation.  That's what I was referring to.  The foundation from Mineral Hygienics has only 4 ingredients.


----------



## shatteredshards (Jun 8, 2010)

Regardless, if a company has that many issues with ingredients for their other products, product honesty, etc etc, personally I wouldn't trust them as far as I can throw a house.


----------



## dopalives (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Regardless, if a company has that many issues with ingredients for their other products, product honesty, etc etc, personally I wouldn't trust them as far as I can throw a house._

 
To each his own.  The OP didn't ask for anything other than for foundation recommendations.  I happen to like the foundation.  I didn't ask for a synopsis of ingredients from the entire line.  This is supposed to be a discussion board, not a debate.  

The same could be said of many other company's ingredients.  No one was inquiring about that.  She simply asked about mineral foundation.  If you don't like the line, that's your prerogative.  

I appreciate your input, but it's just foundation ya know.


----------



## shatteredshards (Jun 9, 2010)

It may be just foundation, but my point is, if they're lying about their other stuff, do you believe they are being truthful about what's in the foundation? Most people would see that as a warning sign.


----------



## leopard (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Have you tried Lucy Minerals? Coverage is heavy/full - perhaps a bit too full for me - but it could be an option if that is what you're looking for. And no bismuth oxychloride


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 6, 2010)

You all realize the person asking for advice hasn't been on the board since late 2009? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For any future advice seekers, I'd personally recommend Meow though. The cat stuff can be cheesy, but the foundation makes it all worth while to me.


----------



## leopard (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh, I didn't realize - nevermind then


----------



## nellytilly (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been using Hello Minerals with great success. They do NOT have bismuth in their formula.Long lasting coverage(covers my red/freckled Irish skin) with a great shade range and fantastic customer service. Price point is amazing as well as their fast shipment. http://hellominerals.com/


----------

